# Do scorpion's scratch themselves??lol



## KiruSama (Nov 26, 2007)

Odd question I know, But for two night in a row my Emperor Scorpion Tilts one claw down towards the ground lifting himself a little off the ground And appears to be using his legs to "scratch" his/her underside. The temperature is at a good level along with the humidity. What could he possibly be doing??


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Nov 26, 2007)

seen this as well. I tought it was stillting at first but now I'm thinking it was just a way to clean themselves.


----------



## Cyris69 (Nov 26, 2007)

Yuppers, cleaning. They also use their tail as a scrub brush lol. Mine use to do that all the time kinda got me worried so I asked and those where the answers.


----------



## PhilK (Nov 27, 2007)

Yeah cleaning. Arthropods are meticulous cleaners.


----------



## KiruSama (Nov 27, 2007)

Well, glad That he's just cleaning himself. Thanks for your help.


----------



## kuhliloach (Nov 28, 2007)

KiruSama said:


> Odd question I know, But for two night in a row my Emperor Scorpion Tilts one claw down towards the ground lifting himself a little off the ground And appears to be using his legs to "scratch" his/her underside. The temperature is at a good level along with the humidity. What could he possibly be doing??


mine does that too, exept after it looks like it's "eating" it's left claw. yeah  i think it's cleaning...


----------



## phil jones (Nov 29, 2007)

abyss_X3 said:


> seen this as well. I tought it was stillting at first but now I'm thinking it was just a way to clean themselves.



hi whats stillting :? as i never heard of this as what do it mean ?---- thanks phil


----------



## Mod_Box (Nov 29, 2007)

stated by PhilK in another thread

It's basically to provide better ventilation around the body, and so cool off a little.


----------



## phil jones (Nov 29, 2007)

*thanks phil   *


----------



## Thaedion (Nov 29, 2007)

phil jones said:


> hi whats stillting :? as i never heard of this as what do it mean ?---- thanks phil


Below is a good picture I have of one of my scorpions stilting. When they stilt it is too hot. I always opened the top of the aquarium for a while to ventilate when I saw them stilt.


----------



## MissConnie (Nov 29, 2007)

_ooh off topic a little but I dreamt my scorpion was scratching herself with her stinger last night...how random to then come online and see this post!

xxxx_


----------



## Alakdan (Dec 10, 2007)

KiruSama said:


> Odd question I know, But for two night in a row my Emperor Scorpion Tilts one claw down towards the ground lifting himself a little off the ground And appears to be using his legs to "scratch" his/her underside. The temperature is at a good level along with the humidity. What could he possibly be doing??


Yes they do.  I caught my H. fulvipes doing that.  It's just basic grooming.


----------



## Choobaine (Dec 10, 2007)

Mine was doing that a couple of days ago and I was thinking "what is this rubbing?" then I realised she was cleaning, it was very cute indeed, she'd do the same pattern over and over - rub claw with legs, put claw in mouth, rub claw with legs etc etc. She eventually stopped but only after quite a while. It was outrageously cute to watch!


----------



## Arachniboy (Feb 16, 2022)

My scorpion did this as well. It was rubbing the side of its body with almost 1 pair of its legs

Its very cute and interesting


----------

